# Entire Earth, satellite images and maps



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Qazaq said:


> Some more round pics!


 I thought Antarctica was Huge


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Farean said:


> I thought Antarctica was Huge


Antarctica is 14,000,000 km², so it is huge, just compare it to Europe's 10,180,000 km² or Canada's 9,984,670 km². So its bigger than Europe, but not as large as South America (17,840,000 km²).

Never believe a continent size just looking at earth that way, on the second one North America seem to be twise as small as South America...


----------



## doenumberpakistani (Aug 25, 2007)

Qazaq said:


> Antarctica is 14,000,000 km², so it is huge, just compare it to Europe's 10,180,000 km² or Canada's 9,984,670 km². So its bigger than Europe, but not as large as South America (17,840,000 km²).
> 
> Never believe a continent size just looking at earth that way, *on the second one North America seem to be twise as small as South America*...


on the 1st one australia seems bigger than asia
:lol:


----------



## *UofT* (Jul 25, 2004)

What I love about these pics is if you look closely at North America you can actually see how Green it is and slowly as it gets colder the Prairies/Forests/Grass loses its green in the Winter. Awsome pics.


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

nice one Qazaq


----------



## Kailyas (Nov 23, 2007)

Really interesting to see earth at night.


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Kailyas said:


> Really interesting to see earth at night.


The night photos really highlight the high concentration of people along the coasts.


----------

